# Anyone want to...



## Steerpike (Mar 15, 2012)

give me some feedback on a story I want to get out to a market? I don't want to post it online.


----------



## Devor (Mar 15, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> give me some feedback on a story I want to get out to a market? I don't want to post it online.



How long is it?  If it's short-ish you can send it to me and I'll give you feedback this weekend.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey Steer, I have all of sunday blocked off to do nothing at all!  

If it is a one day read feel free to PM me for my email addy.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 15, 2012)

It's around 4500 words. How does that sound?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Mar 15, 2012)

I'll take a crack at it; I think you have my email already.


----------



## Devor (Mar 16, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> It's around 4500 words. How does that sound?



Sure, send it my way.

If you send me a word document I can do a line edit with changes-tracker on.  I'll PM you my email address.


----------



## Michaelj (Mar 18, 2012)

Post it here, we'll help be glad to help.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 18, 2012)

Steer, my inbox ate the email  Now I have nothing to read! Could you resend please?

Thanks.


----------



## Barsook (Mar 18, 2012)

I would like to read it.


----------

